# Wayne Janus - blues man!



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=144673265

Wayne has at least 5 of my amps! He is amazingly scientific about tone and whenever he gets a new amp from me to try he'll spend the next two weeks wringing every possible different sound from it!

I wish I had his ears! Still, I'm lucky to have him as both a friend and a client. Funny thing is, I've built him all those amps and yet I think he sounds best to me with his Dobro, sitting on my porch on a hot summer night, playing something straight from the crossroads...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks bill- this guy sounds great 
id like to hear more of his solo acoustic stuff,
his tune 'worst case blues' is more the type of thing im into.
but i may go see him at this show-
26/01/2008 
533 Concession St., Hamilton, Ontario 
Cost : Nil


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool tunes. I like hearing any/all versions
of 'born under a bad sign'. Sounds great.








Gonna try to make his show.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Cool tunes. I like hearing any/all versions
> of 'born under a bad sign'. Sounds great.
> 
> 
> ...


I expect to attend this show. After all, I need to hear my amps played properly!:wave:

Look for the fat old man with the hair and beard that once was red ... 

Wild Bill


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> Look for the fat old man with the hair and beard that once was red ...
> 
> Wild Bill


Ah I am not very good at figuring out what colour somebody's beard USE to be.

Won't be there though so I guess I won't fret about it :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Dang! Saturday night. I'm working so I
wont be there. Maybe they'll let me leave
early if it isn't too busy.


----------

